
A Mastiff Undertaking - pepys
https://newcriterion.com/issues/2019/12/a-mastiff-undertaking
======
hirundo
> Samuel Pepys noted at a 1666 council meeting: “All I observed there was the
> silliness of the King, playing with his dog all the while and not minding
> the business.

Can't help but think our governance would be improved if our current rulers
spend more time playing with dogs and less time minding the business.

------
SlowRobotAhead
I found that writing style to be... well, not my preference. Maybe it’s
extremely well written and I’m the heathen, but I just wouldn’t need 14
semicolons to say how great dogs are.

~~~
gumby
It's an essay, rather tham sow writing in the recent sparse, clickbait style.

To not like it is not to be a heathen; nobody likes everything.

